# 1st swarm captured



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

Update: nope did not get the queen I got a drone instead. I went back the bees were back in the tree. I went back to the house and got an extension pole and went back at the swarm.
Here is where I tell you there are two ways to learn by doing and not doing. I learned a lot today but all by not doing. 
First I went back up the ladder and had the bucket under the main mass and pulled down, to bad the bucket was stuck and I pulled the old paintroller right out of the bucket.
Yep I had a bucket bomb of bees coming right down at my ladder. Lucky for me I fogot to fully zip my suit up and was stung on the lip, neck, stomach, and arms. All while trying to get out of the ladder/tree. Hit the ground and its all mud, fell in the mud. Finally got away from the tree and decided to call it a day. I made them mad enough and I need a shower, and to pull some stingers out. 
What a day.
I learned 
1. make sure the bucket is connected to the pole and it cannot slide off
2. zip the suit when before you climb the ladder
3. mud takes the stingers out pretty good.
4. Dont mess with the bees when they are warm and its humid.
5. take the pole saw to cut little branches out of the way of the bucket
So today was a "fun" day but I did learn a lot. 

Here is the ladder set up you can see where I had some fun.







swarm is up near the top
my mud bath


----------



## bradkeskey (Jun 18, 2009)

Awesome story. I know the zip the veil part pretty well. Did that ONCE during an inspection and whoa... is that bee in here... whoa, yeah it is!

Ha ha!

Brad


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, I guess I'm not the only one doing "dumb" things. (No offense!) I caught the swarm but had the "foresight" to put the lid on sideways. It was raining and I figured they could fan all the stragglers in quicker. Instead, I ended up with the swarm up on the lid and overflowing to the one side of the outside of the hive. They didn't much like the lift the lid and jolt them off and then try to "sweep" them into the hive with a paintbrush.

Then dummy me decides to move them this morning instead of lastnight. Didn't put an entrance plug in or anything. So I lift the hive and the plastic tub it is on all at once and proceed to walk them to their new home site. Must have been too much jostling, as some came out to inspect and I didn't have any bee clothing on. I quickly set the tub and hive down and evacuated. Only problem was the tub didn't set down level, so both hive and tub went on their side. The lid stayed on, but of course, the bottom board came off. So I suited up to put things right. 

Let me tell you, those bees did NOT like the white suited figure trying to "help" them. When I went to pick up the bottom board, the lid did come off the hive - so I now have bees bouncing and crawling all over me. I put the bottom board down, put the hive on top and quickly put the lid on. (I have no idea how many got mashed putting the lid on, but ther sisters didn't seem to want my help at all and wanted me out of there. And this isn't even my first swarm catch - it's my 4th. So I should know better!!


----------



## Cactus (Apr 23, 2012)

forgeblast said:


> I also this time grabbed a piece of metal (thin metal from a hot water heater shell, I was cutting it into squares to make signs for a hiking trail we are putting in on our property for our 3 year old.
> I went back to the same spot and hear them so _*I kicked the metal good*_ and saw them go into a huge apple tree, at least 25-30 feet in the air.


Maybe this is a technique well-known to beekeepers seeped in the lore, but what does kicking the metal do? Are you trying to startle the bees into flight?

Just trying to learn the answers to life's persistent questions... thanks.


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry I heard that If you make the sound of thunder that the bees will ball up and make a swarm easier to catch. It seemed to work, about the onlything that went right that day.
Great story NW.


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

Just to update its been raining since sunday yesterday (tuesday) I went back to the hive and there were bees flying into one of the hives and drinking like crazy from a feeder. 
Not sure what to expect I am just going to keep my eye on it.


----------



## Bonnie Botkins (Sep 13, 2011)

I believe the term for banging on the metal is called "tanging?" I've heard a little about it, never tried it, never saw it done, some swear it works.


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

Well not one to give up I wanted to post what happened next.
1. after getting my last bucket of bees into the hive I decided to leave the feeder there overnight. I came back and there were still a lot of bees there, so I feed them the next day, and the next day(small entrence feeder with a mason jar). Well to my surprise they are flying into the hive bringing in pollen. Guess you get more bees with sugar water then a poorly designed swarm bucket.
2. I then decided to get my ladder and tools put away and when I looked up in that apple tree there was a much smaller cluster in the tree. Since it was cooler yesterday and it was going to rain all week long I figured last night was my last chance to get them. I found an old bucket drilled a 11/16'ths hole in the bottom to fit the extension pole threads through and then cut the wire off the old paint roller and just screwed the paint handle in the inside of the bucket. I took my pole saw cut away the branches that were getting me caught up and I got the main cluster. they dropped right in the bucket. I was able to slowly lower them and take them to a hive i had opened. I moved my top bars(before i got the swarm also put some lemon grass oil in there) and shook a bunch in. I put the bars on, my landscape fabric, quilt box and cover(warre hive). I then set the bees in the bucket even with the entrance and put out another feeder. 
I went to check on them this morning and refed them. There were bees on the cover and side and I am hoping that they decided to stick around. 
Still a rush, and went much smoother this time around.


----------



## Blackwater Bees (May 7, 2012)

Granddaddy always said metal on metal sounds would make a swarm land. Always kept a big wrench to bang on the plows with when out in the fields. He didn't keep bees, but always had honey.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi Forgeblast,

Is your bee house complete? Any pictures for show and tell?


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

Bubbles said:


> Hi Forgeblast,
> 
> Is your bee house complete? Any pictures for show and tell?


Well I was totally wipped out by the bears. they hit all three of my hives and smashed them into the ground.
















Is how far I have gotten. I still need to seal up the front and do some mortar work and then I will try again next year. I miss my bees but bear season is over 12 days this year so I hope for a 
little payback.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the bears wiping your bees out. I hope you are able to hunt that bear down and enjoy ground bear, bear steak, etc. Good luck in getting the bee house completed. Are you going to need metal doors?


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

Bubbles said:


> Sorry to hear about the bears wiping your bees out. I hope you are able to hunt that bear down and enjoy ground bear, bear steak, etc. Good luck in getting the bee house completed. Are you going to need metal doors?


The doors are made they are a 2x6' box frame with plywood on the outside and inside and rough cut hemlock on the outside. They are really strong. But since my electric fence is right next to the house I can jump a wire over and make it hot there also.


----------

